

JQuery PointPoint – A Plugin For Pointing To Things - g-garron
http://tutorialzine.com/2011/09/jquery-pointpoint-plugin/

======
pdx
I went to the demo, saw the button, pushed it, got confused, and finally read
the description of what exactly the plugin was supposed to do, at which point
I went back to the demo and noticed the little arrow.

As an unprimed user, I did not even see that arrow. However, you could always
make it larger and more contrasting.

~~~
jamesmoss
I did exactly the same thing. I can't see this being a useful plugin as it
stands and I've never seen something like this in any UI either. Something
like a shake or highlight would work better.

~~~
OriginalSyn
I could see it being useful in a html/javascript based game or something.

------
OmarIsmail
This is pretty cool. Sure you can make your UX completely intuitive and
accessible to everyone from 5 year olds to grandmas and everyone in between,
but not all of us are that capable.

I see this as like the "guiding light" on modern video games when you're
confused on where to go or what to do next.

For extra hand-holding I would actually enhance the plugin to highlight the
target element and have feedback when the pointer and target come together.
Also if there's a specific action that's supposed to occur (click, hover, etc)
that a guide shows up when the cursor reaches the target.

~~~
darklajid
I don't want to play down the project, but...

For quite a while I didn't understand the purpose of the project. I opened the
demo page and found a nice HUGE and RED button in the middle. Clicked it.
Nothing happened.. Searched for clues (you know, mouse still hovering over the
button) - no idea.

I only noticed the arrow by accident, when I wanted to leave the site for
good. And even then it was far to subtle for me..

~~~
checker
The demo could use more work to better represent the problem that the project
is trying to solve. It makes it seem as if the button is going to kick the
demo off.

What might be better is some sort of "Find Waldo" and the mouse pointer guides
you to him. Or a pseudo-tutorial that it helps you walk through.

------
Tichy
I am fascinated because the demo and presentation was probably a lot more work
than creating the plugin itself? (Is it basically an arrow always pointing to
the same point?)

~~~
suking
I came here to say the same thing. Nice demo and site - don't think I'd ever
have a use though.

~~~
haasted
It could probably be argued that needing this plugin is actually a symptom
that you need to rethink some part of your UI. If an element is important
enough to be pointed out like this, it should perhaps feature more prominently
in the layout.

~~~
JayInt
agreed

~~~
edanm
Just to explain why I downvoted you, since you're new here: on HN, if you
agree with a comment, you should upvote the comment. Writing a comment whose
only content is stating agreement is very frowned upon.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
He wrote the comment for the same reason that you wrote yours. Comment scores
are hidden and the meaning of an upvote is hidden both from the commenter and
other users.

With hidden upvotes the only way to show assent is to comment. Actually as a
hack for no comment scores I think I could come to appreciate a string of
"agreed" comments as a visual indicator.

It's redundant elsewhere, it's not here.

